# Gabby (2008-2013)



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Taken far too young.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry! She was way too young!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear of Gabby's passing. Posting here I hope will give you support from others who have lost ones they love so deeply. So many people don't understand the depths of our love and attachement to our dogs, but we here do. We'll be here with ears to listen or shoulders to lean or cry on. Feel free to share stories of your girl or just vent your anger, sadness, whatever. Giant hugs to you. Godspeed Gabby. I'm so sorry you couldn't stay longer.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So Sorry about your young pup


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to her this!:bawling: She will always be remembered in your heart.


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. So sad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry for the sudden loss of your girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you and your sweet Gabby. Seizures are so very cruel, as far too many of us know. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry about your Gabby, she was so young.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry....she was so young, not fair.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I'm glad you were with her.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I am very sorry to read of Gabby's passing. She was far too young. You will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gabby was still so young. Thoughts are with you as you grieve. Gabby will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Gabby.

Run free sweet girl, you will be missed forever.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Gabby. You should have had years ahead to enjoy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There is never a good time, we always want more time with them but not even five years old is just not right. 

Be free of pain and discomfort, Gabby. You are a great dog; you are missed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So very,sorry for you..


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My heart is heavy....so young ....please post pics and your stories of sweet Gabby when you feel up to it. We all care and most of us have been through the heartbreak.
Hugs...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Gabby, you left this Earth too soon...


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm soooooo sorry for loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Gabby. It is so hard to lose our wonderful pets and companions, especially when they are so young.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gabby. I know how difficult it is to lose them, especially when they are so young.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for the sudden loss of Gabby, she was so young. I lost a young golden too and it is extremely difficult. Take care.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't even imagine what you went through that day. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Josh*



JoshNy said:


> Hi all, well I write this with a heavy heart. My golden Gabby has passed away this morning. She had epilepsy and the seizures were managed fairly well with medication. Unfortunately she got caught in what they call status epilepticus. She died in my arms as I tried to comfort her.
> 
> I am guessing the continued seizure caused her heart to stop. At least now she is no longer in pain or discomfort. Not sure why i am posting but i am sharing tears as i read all the other posts here.
> 
> She would have turned 5 this December.


*Josh: I am so very sorry about Gabby. I will put her name on our 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List. I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-17.html#post3219690*


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry about your Gabby. I know it must have been hard but you are a brave and loving by holding her and making her feel comforted. I understand your loss, I have been there for my Ylan. My heart goes to you. I will pray for your serenity...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Gabby.

If you'd like to post a tribute to her, tell us about her and share pictures, we loved to hear about her. 

I think it also helps the healing process begin, at least it did for me when I lost my boy a few years ago.

My thoughts are with you, I hope you can find peace and comfort in knowing Gabby is no longer in pain or suffering. She is in heaven with many of our Bridge Babies enjoying life as she once did.

Godspeed Gabby


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

